# Specialized hotrock 20 and 24 re-build projects



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

CAUTION - LONG READ!

I can't believe I am finally writing this post!

I have been looking at the different builds on this section of the forum for the last 2 years and have been buying used parts over the past year or so, and more intensively in the past 6 months.

I had the dilemma of buying new decent bikes for my 2 sons or buying used bikes and adding nice parts. I was able to negotiate a total project budget of ~1000$ for 2 bikes with the wife (ok, it was more like $500, but there were a few project extensions/overruns that were absolutely required for more awesomeness).

I have never been much of a DIYer so my technical level on bikes has pretty much been limited to changing a flat tire, and hence I had basically zero parts laying around... but I thought I'd take on the challenge, leverage all the knowledge on this section of mtbr, and give it a shot.

The story starts 2 years ago, when I bought a specialized hotrock 20 for my 6 years old. Within a year he had broken most components and I started to read on this forum how to fix it. I saw a couple of builds and got the bug. I started with just a few things here: 
https://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/hotrock-20-mods-budget-793998.html

so about a year ago I started my search for parts, not even knowing that pinkbike existed...

135mm Sinz cranks - $50 (ebay)
Race Face 110 BCD 5-bolt bashring - $35 (took 6 months to find one like this)
Shimano XT hub - $35 (pinkbike)
Sun Ringlé Rhino Lite- $80 (local ad)
SRAM PG-990 cassette (11-34) - $35 (pinkbike)
Dimension 34T ring - $30 - (Chainreaction)
SRAM Powerchain PC971 - $20 (chainreaction)
XT Derailleur - free - local
XTR rear hub - $35 (!) - local
Clarks brake pads - $10 x2 (Chainreaction)
Shimano deore 9-spd rear shifter - $20 (chainreaction)
Gusseet pinhead - 25 (pinkbike)
Schwalbe Mow Joe 20in - $20 (chain reaction)
ODI Rogue grips + clamps - $0 (already had those)
Avid 7 brake levers - 5$ (local)

All in:



XTR goodness on a 6 yo bike! 







In retrospect, I should have gone with the Bikesmith design cranks and a 4-bolt raceface bash guard. would have been easier to find and to re-use in the future...

...and it would have probably been cheaper to work all the hours that I searched for parts and pile up the money and buy a lil' schredder for 2k...

______________________________________________

Now, the previous owner of the hotrock 20, my older now 8 yo son, was ready for a 24in bike... I looked for a used Hotrock 24 for several months and struck luck back in January finding this for $100:



The frame was quite dented and scratched, and I realized that the rings/cranks were all welded together (one heavy POS), the BB was also shot.



I did not like the white either so I tried plasti-dipping it; and it looked quite nice:



But even with 5-6 coats of plasiti dip it was chipping and peeling easily.

So peeled everything off and frame went off to powder coating. I must say I was impressed and it was definitely worth the $75 deal I got (was $150, but when I told the guy it was for a kid's bike he said $75 will do!:thumbsup:





I told the wife that this bike would stay as is except for the fork which had to go (so heavy, it's probably made of cast iron).

...but if you're on this forum or any car tuning forum, you probably know how projects starting with "it will remain stock except for..." ends up...

:madman:

So, in the end, these had to go on it:

Manitou skareb 26inch fork - $100 - (pinkbike)
Hayes 9 front disc brakes - $25 - (Pinkbike)
ODI Rogue + red clamps - $35 (chainreaction)
Raceface Ride bar - $20 (chain reaction)
Truvative 40mm stem - $15 (Pinkbike)
Decals - $25 - highly recommend this guy: Dnfive home https://www.dnfive.co.uk/backoffice/images/googlesitemapmeta.gif
SRAM PG-990 cassette (11-32) - $45 (pinkbike)
135mm SRAM S600 cranks - $140 (bikesmith design - awesome work btw, highly recommended)
Shimano UN-54 BB - $20 (Chainreaction)
Deore front hub - $30 (jensonusa)
XT rear hub - $30 - local
X7 front derailleur - $30 - local
x9 rear derailleur - 60 (pinkbike)
X9 rear shifter - 30 (pinkbike)
X7 front shifter - $25 - local
Gusset plastic pedals - 0$ already had those
Kenda SB8 - $0 - already had those

I got some help, which made this a very important project for all the men in the family (my two sons were fighting to get the keys to the mailbox to see if parts had arrived - lol):



I was quite proud of myself to have installed all the parts. 
I got some help from a guy at the lbs to finalize it (install the chain and tune up the derailleurs).

.
.

The end-result:











You should have seen the smile on my face when we went for a first ride. 
My sons were very happy; but I probably was more than them!

This forum has been of tremendous help; thanks to everyone for sharing info, advice and ideas; I thought I'd do my part by sharing my build.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice builds. They almost mirror the 20" Gary Fisher Precaliber and 24" Tyro I built for my son.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, Nice work. I am a couple years behind you. I am right where you started. Looking for that first Hotrock for my oldest son. Great Job!


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

Final weight on the Hotrock 24?


----------

